# My wheels are ruined.!!! HELP..!!



## mcbonio

Arrrrghhh, I've just tried to use this Simoniz wheel cleaner and look what it's f-ing done to my wheels.!!!










I've tried reappling it, and scrubbing it with hot water. It's like theres a layer on it with the brake dust trapped in it. How can I fix this.?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Did you follow the instructions ? Have you tried polishing a small area to see what happens ?


----------



## petesimcock

Were the wheels hot or was the product left to dry?


----------



## M4D YN

petesim**** said:


> Were the wheels hot or was the product left to dry?


I'd say both


----------



## mcbonio

I think I've left it on too long.! **** now what?


----------



## linuxmanju

Hitting it with ironx or such should help. I would try a used clay on it as a last resort.


----------



## Davemm

give them a clean with apc, if that doesst move anything then id says its a good excuse to get them all refurbished.


----------



## mcbonio

I've got a used clay in the garage, I'll try that now. 

I had them refurbished just last month.!


----------



## Davemm

where and how were they refurbed ?


----------



## vwgolfmk5

I had the same with iron out from af and i just polished it out with a med polish on white hex


----------



## AndyA4TDI

vwgolfmk5 said:


> I had the same with iron out from af and i just polished it out with a med polish on white hex


Really, on these wheels, very intricate design


----------



## mcbonio

Ok so clay bar does nothing. I tried using a medium cutting paste on a pad, it does remove it but very very slowly. The paint underneath is fine, so I know thats not damaged.

I do not have the time to remove this by hand, I need another cleaning product that can shift this.

You guys say Ironx? Also, what is APC?


----------



## Geordieexile

APC is all purpose cleaner


----------



## TJenkos

I'd probably say it was a crap refurb and the chemicals reacted to it.. 

Did you have the wheels done anywhere reputable?


----------



## Geordieexile

TJenkos said:


> I'd probably say it was a crap refurb and the chemicals reacted to it..
> 
> Did you have the wheels done anywhere reputable?


Just looks like it's dried on and been left there too long to me mate.


----------



## mcbonio

It has been left on too long, and dried on. The refurb was fine and the paint is fine underneath.

I'll buy some Ironx now and try that.


----------



## S63

Sorry to sound harsh but it does look as though your understanding of certain products and processes isn't all it should be to tackle this job. Either pay a pro to do it or I am sure a fellow member would be happy to help you out for a few beers.:thumb:


----------



## S63

TJenkos said:


> I'd probably say it was a crap refurb and the chemicals reacted to it..
> 
> Did you have the wheels done anywhere reputable?


An earlier thread suggests the OP refurbed them himself with rattle cans.


----------



## mcbonio

I used 2k base and laquer, the issue is I left the cleaner on too long.!

Would Ironx shift this?


----------



## martyp

I'd be surprised if IronX would clean them up to be honest. If the paint is fine underneath, you will need to polish down to that layer. 

On those wheels, I'd certainly not want that job. If you refurbed them yourself as S63 above states, I'd probably just start again...


----------



## ScottHmk4

im pending a thread being approved by moderators on a group buys for powdercoating refurb if you live in Scotland. thats worst case that you cant fix them.


----------



## rsblue

that looks to me like the product has reacted with the paint cant see that iron x will help tbh


----------



## mcbonio

It hasn't reacted with the paint, I've removed some of it with cutting compound and a rag. Paint is still ok underneath.!

Need a way to get the old dried on cleaner off.


----------



## k9vnd

How long's it been on like? a week a day an hour? and reapplying the cleaner properly has that done anything?


----------



## Shinyvec

I have had simular problems on my bodywork spoilers where I painted them with rattle cans. I used 2 different type of tar removers and I was left with a bleached paint effect which on black isnt good. I did cure the problem but it took elbow grease and polish/ compounds which on those wheels will be fun ( not). Once you get them back to how they look just watch what you use in the future, I would recommend Autobrites Very Cherry Non Acid Wheel Cleaner as that is very safe and then seal the wheels up with some good protection


----------



## GleemSpray

If all else fails, then re-applying the same chemical that has dried may well liquefy it again so it can be cleaned off.


----------



## mcbonio

Tried reapplying it, does nothing.!


----------



## V3nom

TJenkos said:


> I'd probably say it was a crap refurb and the chemicals reacted to it..
> 
> Did you have the wheels done anywhere reputable?


That's what I was thinking! Maybe not been lacquered?


----------



## DMH-01

I doubt Iron-X would solve the issue.

I'd say you're better off using a decent wheel cleaner such as Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/AS Smart Wheels.


----------



## mcbonio

I've spoken to Simoniz (holt ltd) and they've been very helpful so far. They say the wheels must of been warm when applied, which is probably true my 330 has big brakes which do get hot.

They say they've replicated these results in their lab by applying it to warm wheels, and it is indeed dried on and can come off with a strong wheel cleaner leaving the wheels like before - I've verified this by polishing part of one with compound and the paint is good underneath.!

So what is a very very strong wheel cleaner guys - something much stronger then this Simoniz stuff I put on.?


----------



## Jonny_R

Wonder wheels? although its acidic and might damage the refurb if its been done with rattle cans

And good practice always to let your hweels cool down as much as poss.

If im cleaning it after getting home from somewhere i always rinse the wheels off, then go and get changed to wash, get all gear out and then rinse with cold water again just to try and bring the temps down


----------



## DMH-01

mcbonio said:


> So what is a very very strong wheel cleaner guys - something much stronger then this Simoniz stuff I put on.?





DMH-01 said:


> I doubt Iron-X would solve the issue.
> 
> I'd say you're better off using a decent wheel cleaner such as *Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/AS Smart Wheels*.


:thumb:


----------



## mcbonio

Picked up some Wonder Wheels this morning from Tesco when buying lunch and some Simoniz Alloy cleaner Plus. All 50% off - the irony.!

Any other super strength acidic cleaners out there?


----------



## PaulN

mcbonio said:


> Ok so clay bar does nothing. I tried using a medium cutting paste on a pad, it does remove it but very very slowly. The paint underneath is fine, so I know thats not damaged.
> 
> I do not have the time to remove this by hand, I need another cleaning product that can shift this.
> 
> You guys say Ironx? Also, what is APC?


Learn from your mistakes!!!!!

If slowly doing it by hand why the hell are you looking again for a quick fix.... You shouldnt have used a chemical cleaner or needed to on newly refurbed wheels anyway!!! :wall:


----------



## PaulN

mcbonio said:


> Picked up some Wonder Wheels this morning from Tesco when buying lunch and some Simoniz Alloy cleaner Plus. All 50% off - the irony.!
> 
> Any other super strength acidic cleaners out there?


Wonder Wheels!!! Give me strength....... Its great as a last resort only...


----------



## mcbonio

Got another reply from Simoniz, they say their wheel cleaner is not acidic, so they haven't been etched or damaged. It's just really stuck on.!


----------



## B17BLG

Another question did you agitate the wheel cleaner at all? Do you use brushes?


----------



## mcbonio

Nope, sprayed on then a phone call came in that I was expecting all day, left for 5 mins then came back to it all stuck on. Total balls up on my part.!


----------



## ffrs1444

Use the same stuff brush it in and wash of but quickly see if that works ,one wheel at a time on cold wheels


----------



## mcbonio

I've got some more, going to try that also.


----------



## chillly

Op you have nice wheels. Save up Get a nice referb:thumb: it looks just like a chemical reaction to a poorly referbed job. But for now try some cutting polish. Powder coating looks yummy on those


----------



## V3nom

Give the Power Maxed Wheel Stainer a blast...

http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/alloy-wheel-cleaner-stain-remover

I got a bottle as a free prize and never actually realised it was an acidic cleaner until afterwards but let me tell you, fastest acting cleaner I've seen on wheels!


----------



## dailly92

Its just baked on product ive had this happen with AG clean wheels and with re-applying and working in with a brush then rinse straight away problem solved no issues. 
a good thing ive found to do if it really comes to using an acid wheel cleaner is once they are rinsed give them another wash down with a good shampoo mix.


----------



## mcbonio

Its not a chemical reaction guys, the wheel cleaner I used is non acidic. It's just dried on good.


----------



## mcbonio

Thanks for all your input guys, forum response on here is brilliant, very good forum.!


----------



## Tiggersmith

You might be quicker trying some 2000 or 1500 grit wet and dry with lots of warm water with some washing up liquid in it on a small area to take off the top damaged layer of laquer, if successful it will do all your wheels quicker and easier.
You could also give the wheels better protection with a coat of 2k laquer which is better than normal halfords laquer, you can get it from body shop suppliers.


----------



## mcbonio

I refurbed my wheels with 2k base and 2k lacquer from a paint supplier. I certainly wouldn't put Halfords acrylic based paint on anything.


----------



## B17BLG

Tiggersmith said:


> You might be quicker trying some 2000 or 1500 grit wet and dry with lots of warm water with some washing up liquid in it on a small area to take off the top damaged layer of laquer, if successful it will do all your wheels quicker and easier.
> You could also give the wheels better protection with a coat of 2k laquer which is better than normal halfords laquer, you can get it from body shop suppliers.


Or he could try and use a brush while using his product


----------



## Natalie

mcbonio said:


> Its not a chemical reaction guys, the wheel cleaner I used is non acidic. It's just dried on good.


It's still a chemical albeit a non-acidic one. Alkali doesn't necessarily mean safe either.


----------



## mcbonio

Ok so panic over, I got the stuck on Simoniz Wheel Cleaner off with Simoniz Alloy Cleaner and a stiff brush. Phew.! Thanks to everyone that helped, great forum this.!

Just need a coat of wax as they are totally stripped now.!


----------



## James Bagguley

Well that is a relief, glad it worked out.


----------



## WAZ92

Ouch. I'd cry. Hope you can get it sorted easily.


----------



## boratron

WAZ92 said:


> Ouch. I'd cry. Hope you can get it sorted easily.


Wake up at the back


----------



## Rayner

Just read through this thread, great news mate. 

Funny reading the same responses over and over though :lol:


----------



## mcbonio

Try responding to them over and over....

Admittedly my **** did go a touch when it happened.! Glad it's sorted though.


----------



## B17BLG

So a brush is all it needed haha?


----------



## Hairy Pete

Great looking wheel if you did that refurb yourself with cans.

I am going do my winters (over the summer) they are nothing spectacular. What manufacturer of cans did you use/


----------



## WAZ92

boratron said:


> Wake up at the back


Lol story of my life!:wall:


----------



## jenks

rayner said:


> Just read through this thread, great news mate.
> 
> Funny reading the same responses over and over though :lol:


Frustrating reading the same questions over and over after they had already been answered, nice patience to keep replying politely.

Refurb looks good there chap:thumb:


----------



## mcbonio

I did them myself with 2k base coat and 2k lacquer mixed by my local paint shop. The cans they use are great, good pressure and a really good fan nozzle.

Here is my write up anyways.

http://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/forum/f18/mv2-alloy-wheel-refurb-diy-t198153/


----------



## jenks

Nice write up and a really good DIY refurb


----------



## spursfan

mcbonio said:


> I did them myself with 2k base coat and 2k lacquer mixed by my local paint shop. The cans they use are great, good pressure and a really good fan nozzle.
> 
> Here is my write up anyways.
> 
> http://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/forum/f18/mv2-alloy-wheel-refurb-diy-t198153/


Read the thread and that is a great job you have done, may well be tempted to have a go at mine in the summer

Kev


----------



## srod

hehe, 5 minutes dwell time on 'warm' wheels!

Well fella, you won't be doing that again any time soon!


----------



## luke w

Well done mate, glad it's sorted!


----------



## V3nom

mcbonio said:


> I did them myself with 2k base coat and 2k lacquer mixed by my local paint shop. The cans they use are great, good pressure and a really good fan nozzle.
> 
> Here is my write up anyways.
> 
> http://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/forum/f18/mv2-alloy-wheel-refurb-diy-t198153/


Glad you got it sorted and that's a smashing job! Nice work :thumb:


----------



## meraredgti

stunning work on intricate wheels


----------



## Kenny Powers

Nice save there OP - and fair play to you for your patience in the face of some of the replies!

Excellent finish on the wheel refurb btw.:thumb:


----------



## streaky

Just read your refurb post, very informative, glad you saved your wheels from your little cleaning mishap.


----------



## Matty77

streaky said:


> Just read your refurb post, very informative, glad you saved your wheels from your little cleaning mishap.


Me too. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## quattrogmbh

they look as though they need a coat of lacquer.. they are near matte.


----------



## Trip tdi

I think what you have done is sprayed the simoniz wheel cleaner on a hot wheel and let it dwell the reaction was too strong and not convenient in it's use, try some cutting polish on a cloth after a good wash with a strong apc, and work in the polish with pressure should sort it for you.
Iron x will not shift that on it's own you have staining through bleaching of the first product, iron x does contain a acid as well but it's milder.
Was this the red bottle of simoniz which contains acid by any chance.


----------



## dazz25

Trip tdi said:


> I think what you have done is sprayed the simoniz wheel cleaner on a hot wheel and let it dwell the reaction was too strong and not convenient in it's use, try some cutting polish on a cloth after a good wash with a strong apc, and work in the polish with pressure should sort it for you.
> Iron x will not shift that on it's own you have staining through bleaching of the first product, iron x does contain a acid as well but it's milder.
> Was this the red bottle of simoniz which contains acid by any chance.


:wall:


----------

